# Scott Cr1 Team Issues - killer deal



## Kokopelli (Feb 19, 2005)

World Cycles in Boise, Id has a pair of 58 cm (xl) with full dura-ace 10 and Ksyrium sl's - 14.9 lbs they are blowing out for 3K. I was going to buy one but wife guilt tripped me out of it - kids college, retirement fund, new furniture, blah, blah, blah. Do a google search for their number and ask for Tomas the owner.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Kokopelli said:


> World Cycles in Boise, Id has a pair of 58 cm (xl) with full dura-ace 10 and Ksyrium sl's - 14.9 lbs they are blowing out for 3K. I was going to buy one but wife guilt tripped me out of it - kids college, retirement fund, new furniture, blah, blah, blah. Do a google search for their number and ask for Tomas the owner.


Considering I dropped $4500 on my CR1 Team Issue 3 months ago and consider it a massive value for the money, I think you should pull the trigger! I could not be happier with my bike and honestly could not justify spending more for a "better" bike (ie. exotic Italian, French, or Belgian rides).

I will invite anyone to dispute this: For $3000, you cannot buy a higher performing bike! It climbs like a billygoat (my favorite attribute), descends like a bat out of hell, and corners like its on rails.

Being married myself, I understand the compromises we make for the sake of harmony at home. This, however, would be one instance when I would argue it's worth the effort to get her to see it the right way!

Good luck!


----------



## cherrypop (Oct 10, 2005)

heliskyr said:


> Considering I dropped $4500 on my CR1 Team Issue 3 months ago and consider it a massive value for the money, I think you should pull the trigger! I could not be happier with my bike and honestly could not justify spending more for a "better" bike (ie. exotic Italian, French, or Belgian rides).
> 
> Good luck!


Couldn't agree more. I'm on the same bike, and I would go as far as to say that in many ways the ride experience is priceless. Up, down, flat, it's outstanding. 

I rode a TCR Composite for two years before I bought my CR1. Although the TCR C is an excellent bike, the CR1 takes carbon to a whole new level.


----------



## otis530 (Jun 20, 2005)

I just got mine 4 weeks ago for $4300 (10% off) along with a companion Scale 10 mtn bike for $3000 (30% off). I couldn't be happier.


----------

